# Shaper and Planer Gage



## vocatexas (Mar 15, 2018)

I wasn't sure what section to post this in, but I thought it might be more visible and help others if they saw it, so I posted here...

Last weekend I went to an auction and bought a toolbox full of machinists' tools. One of the tools was a Starrett No. 599 shaper and planer gage. It was still wrapped in it's protective paper and has the extension pin. Big question is: how the heck do I use this thing? I understand it is to set tool height, but on my shaper I usually mount the part to be machined, then put my tool in and manually move the slide, table, or whatever until the tool is just about to touch off, then go from there. Can anyone explain the correct use of this tool and situations where it would be useful?

Thanks from a noob....


----------



## Chipper5783 (Mar 16, 2018)

I use mine to set center height on my lathe tools (I don't really have any other use for it so it remains at that same setting).  Sure, a bent piece of wire would work too, but a planer gauge is much cooler!


----------



## francist (Mar 16, 2018)

I have a couple of them, one about the same size as the 599 and one quite a bit smaller. They're especially useful for setting a tool height for a specific thickness off a table -- like a planer. You can set the gauge using a mic, take it to the machine, and set your tool extension based on that. Not quite so useful if you hold parts in the vise.

I have used mine on my drill press for setting depth of travel to leave a specified amount of metal at the bottom of a hole, and I also find them useful for setting my sine plate for want of permanent gauge blocks or space blocks. 

-frank


----------



## magicniner (Mar 16, 2018)

You can use it to set your vertical adjust zero point if you know how thick you want your job to end up.


----------



## wendell (Mar 16, 2018)

An excellent xtremely handy tool. I use one all the time but never with a planer or shaper. 
Sine plate is a great example. Setting the planer gauge off your height gauge on a surface plate let’s you skip the hassle of wringing together a bunch of Jo blocks. And avoid the potential tolerance stacking of my “shop grade” blocks.


----------



## projectnut (Mar 16, 2018)

On the other hand I bought one about 25 years ago, and the only thing it's ever been used for is to set the blade height on a planer and a jointer.


----------



## Bob Korves (Mar 16, 2018)

I have an old Starrett 246 shaper/planer gage with gorgeous color case hardening on it.  Got it cheap, probably because the seller had no idea what it was for.  I mostly just look at it and admire it.  But using it for setting a sine bar or sine plate is a great idea.  I have used my adjustable parallels for that, and they are WAY faster than Jo block, but the shaper/planer gauge would be a big step up, especially on a bigger sine plate.  Come to think of it, there are often times in the shop where we want an accurate gap setter and/or filler, just need to remember the planer/shaper gauge.


----------



## Dredb (Mar 17, 2018)

I suppose it would be useful if you wanted to resharpen the tool for a finishing cut, if you set the gage to the tool before removing it, you could put it back in the same place.


----------



## RandyM (Mar 19, 2018)

OK, now you guys have gone and done it. Now I'll have to dig mine out, clean it up, and give it a loving coat of oil.


----------



## wendell (Mar 19, 2018)

They’re amazingly useful. If I had one in worse shape, I’d use it even more.


----------



## jwmay (Apr 15, 2018)

I’ve only used one as a way to check inside dimensions of largish slots. But I feel like it’d be more useful than my imagination or experience is capable of.


----------



## chips&more (Apr 15, 2018)

I must be only the person that has a couple of those things. And for all my life, I can’t ever recall using them? But, I won't sell them either.


----------

